# What's your favorite Productivity Inducing application?



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm looking for an app that I can use to help me be productive...

To do list that has constant reminders and due dates?
Motivational quotes?

Anything like that would be awesome :>


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you check through what is available here Apple - Web apps - Productivity


----------



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

Yessir, I did. And all of them are terribad xD I wanted to see what people would suggest 

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

These are the more recent as far as I can see http://mashable.com/2013/02/22/next-generation-productivity-apps/


----------

